# Bread Machines anyone?



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

I am in the market for a bread machine.  We eat a lot of bread at our house, and I'm getting really tired of plain wheat bread from the grocery store.  It would be great to make fresh bread so the I can control the ingredients (and nutrition content   )!  Do you have a bread machine that is easy to use?  


===I searched the boards, but didn't find a thread about bread machines.  If there is one and I missed, please point me in that direction!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd actually recommend...



There's a Kindle version too. We used to have a bread machine and it got used like four times because you have to keep buying the mix and then it comes in those uniform loaves and while it tasted okay, I think it was much more satisfying and rewarding and almost just as easy to use the recipes in this book. All the bread machine really does in mix it and bake it from what I understand, and that's all you really need to do with the handful of recipes I tried from this book so far. It's fun to have those non-uniform loaves as well, but that might be the history geek in me more than the culinary side. I'd try to recommend a breadmaker but it's been like 10 years and I'm sure lots of other people will have great suggestions, but just wanted to throw that possibility out there.


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

I actually have this book on my wish list!  I'm going to have to break down and buy it.  I'm sure my hubby would much rather have a new book laying around than a new kitchen appliance!  The recipes in the book are easy to follow?  I'm slightly baking challenged.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think Zojirushi makes the best bread machines (I have one of their rice cookers, too, courtesy of this board). The Zo I have makes the bread sideways, so it looks like a normal loaf of bread, which is nice.

This is my favorite cookbook for the bread machine. I have an earlier edition but I assume this one still has lots of great recipes and really useful hints.



L


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a very old bread machine, so I'm sure that model is no longer available. But I highly recommend getting one - they're wonderful!

I'd like to make wheat bread in mine, but I've never been able to find wheat flour for a bread machine. Has anyone else? Or can I use regular wheat flour?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I have a very old bread machine, so I'm sure that model is no longer available. But I highly recommend getting one - they're wonderful!
> 
> I'd like to make wheat bread in mine, but I've never been able to find wheat flour for a bread machine. Has anyone else? Or can I use regular wheat flour?


You can use regular wheat flour. Of course, you need to mix it with white flour to make bread. You can't use just wheat -- too dense.

I just found this recipe at the King Arthur site. This sounds delicious, I might need to haul my bread machine out this weekend!

*Pecan Wheat Bread* (1 1/2 Pound Loaf)

This loaf features the rich flavors of both wheat and pecans. Make it start to finish in your bread machine, or let the machine do the initial work, then take it out and bake it in your regular oven. Either way, it's a winner.

Makes one (1 1/2-pound) loaf
2 teaspoons instant yeast
1 cup + 2 tablespoons water
3 tablespoons dark brown sugar
2 tablespoons butter
2 cups King Arthur Unbleached Special Bread Flour
1 cup King Arthur Traditional Whole Wheat Flour
1 1/4 teaspoons salt
1 cup diced pecans or walnuts

Place all of the ingredients into the pan of your bread machine in the order recommended by the manufacturer. Program the machine for the basic cycle, and press Start.

Check the dough's consistency about 10 minutes before the end of the final kneading cycle, adding additional water or flour to form a soft, smooth ball of dough. Allow the machine to complete its cycle. Cool the bread completely before serving. Yield: one loaf, about 12 servings.

Note: To bake bread in the oven, program your machine for the dough or manual cycle. When the cycle is complete, remove the dough, and place it in a lightly greased 8 1/2 x 4 1/2-inch loaf pan. Allow the dough to rise, covered, for about 1 hour, or until it's crowned about 1 inch over the rim of the pan. Bake the bread in a preheated 350°F oven for 35 to 45 minutes, or until an instant-read thermometer inserted into the center of the loaf registers about 190°F. Remove the bread from the oven, turn it out of the pan, and let it cool on a wire rack.

This recipe reprinted from The Baker's Catalogue, Spring through Summer 2001.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

That does sound good Leslie.  It would be great toasted.  I thought we had a long bread machine thread here somewhere, but I can't find it either.  Maybe we were just talking about bread cookbooks.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a Breadman Pro, which I recommend.  It does have settings for all type of bread, including gluten free, and it is pretty simple to use and to clean.

But like Sche said mixing and putting together the recipes is so much fun.  Besides you can take your frustrations out on the dough   when mixing it.

Love the recipe Leslie, will have to make sure my DH does not see this thread


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

i have a bread machine that i bought at The Swapmeet . I know that sounds weird, but I wasn't sure how often I'd use it and I wanted to know before I paid a lot for one (i think i paid around $3.00 for it). So, after wiping the whole thing with bleach and putting the pan through the dishwasher on the sanitize cycle, I have made several breads in it. All have been good. However I do have a problem keeping the bread from getting either dried out or moldy within the first couple of days, but I think that's more due to my poor storage habits, than the recipes I'm using. Though I don't use it often enough to warrant the purchase of a new more expensive one, I do like the bread machine I have and don't know why I don't use it more often. I even went out an bought some bread machine cookbooks that tell you how to make the bread from scratch rather that using those mixes. When I get home I'll look for the cookbook and post a couple of the recipes that came out well. In the mean time this it a fast and easy bread recipe that you can make without a machine:

Super Fast Bread Recipe
Yields: 1 loaf

Preparation 30 minutes 
Cooking 1 hours 
Ready In 2 hours

Ingredients
3 cups flour, all-purpose 
1 2/3 cups water 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon yeast, active dry dry 
1 tablespoon honey

Directions
Heat 3 cups of flour for 2 minutes in the microwave.

While that's happening, measure the water.

Add salt, dry yeast and a dollop of honey.

It looks like a mess, but don't worry about it.

Quickly take the hot flour and mix in the water combo with an electric mixer.

It should be sticky and gooey. If your mixer is having trouble, just add more water.

Mix it around as long as you want.

Now, cover it, put it in a cool place, go away and ignore it.

Go to work, take a walk, go to sleep, whatever.

If you happen to pass the poor neglected thing during the day, pound it around a little with a wet spoon.

If you are going to ignore it for more than 8 hours, put it in the refrigerator.

If you are in a hurry, ignore the ignoring part and proceed to the next step.

Pound your sticky dough around with a wet spoon to pop all the bubbles, then slop it into a well oiled bread pan ( do not whisper sweet nothings in its ear ).

Set a timer and let the dough rise in a warm spot for 10 minutes.

If it was kept in the refrigerator, let it sit a little longer.

Set your timer again for 10 minutes and turn on your oven at 350 degrees F.

When it's hot, put the bread in and set the timer for 50 minutes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Most machines are designed to mix and bake all in the one pan.  Now, our machine is an older model, but we find that the loaf isn't particularly conducive to making sandwiches, shape wise.  So we usually just have it mix the dough and then put it in our own regular bread pan to bake. . . .or turn it into rolls or whatever.

We also found it doesn't save us any money because, where as a store bought loaf of bread will last us quite a while, a home made loaf will be gone within a day because it tastes way better and we eat it up even if we don't want to make sandwiches.    So we pretty much don't use ours for everyday bread needs, but do use it fairly frequently for extras:  a special bread dough, pizza, rolls, french loaf, etc. . . . . .


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

PIZZA?  Do you have a a good crust recipe? Something crispy prehaps?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Basic bread dough recipe, I think.  DH just experiments. . . . .and I clean up the mess.  

For crispy, the main thing is you need a baking stone, not a metal pan. . . . .  He cooks it a bit before putting toppings on so that the sauce and stuff doesn't sog the dough.  And I think he sprinkles the stone with fine ground white cornmeal.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a Breadman...been using it for about 8 years with no problems...love it.  (Now watch it break...lol.)


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies!  The current Zo machines have great reviews, and come highly recommended.  I'm not sure that I want to spend $200 on a machine just yet, though.  The Artisan Bread book is coming to live with me, so we'll see how well fresh bread goes over before I invest in an expensive machine.  I've a lot to learn, because I had no idea that bread machine required special flour!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

m&m said:


> Thanks for all of the replies! The current Zo machines have great reviews, and come highly recommended. I'm not sure that I want to spend $200 on a machine just yet, though. The Artisan Bread book is coming to live with me, so we'll see how well fresh bread goes over before I invest in an expensive machine. I've a lot to learn, because I had no idea that bread machine required special flour!


You can use regular flour in a bread machine. If you buy a bag of bread machine flour then of course, use it, but if all you have is ordinary flour, it will work just fine.

I, personally, hate making bread by hand. While some people like the kneading and rolling and all that, it drives me nuts. Before I had my Zo, I used the food processor (on the rare occasions when I made bread). Now, I just dump in the ingredients in the pan, push a few buttons and a few hours later, voila! Fresh bread.

I have a small machine from West Bend called "Bread for Dinner" which will make a 3/4 pound loaf in about 55 minutes. It really is just the right size for a meal. Unfortunately, I don't think it is made anymore.

L


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

My favorite bread machine is my kitchen aid mixer, closely followed by my food processor.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I second the recommendation for _Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day_, and would also like to recommend the new book that just came out this week:



My copy arrive yesterday, I must go out and find some vital wheat gluten!

I rarely use my bread machine. I really prefer the breads out of the book, and they are exceptionally easy to make.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I third the recommendation for _Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day_, visiting their site, and recommend reading the errors page on their site (http://www.artisanbreadinfive.com/?page_id=73).


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I third the recommendation for _Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day_, visiting their site, and recommend reading the errors page on their site (http://www.artisanbreadinfive.com/?page_id=73).


I believe they fixed all of the errors in the second printing of the book.....


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I believe they fixed all of the errors in the second printing of the book.....


Yes, but did they update the Kindle edition? 

Also, no Kindle edition yet for the _Healthy Bread in Five Minutes a Day_.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

m&m said:


> I actually have this book on my wish list! I'm going to have to break down and buy it. I'm sure my hubby would much rather have a new book laying around than a new kitchen appliance! The recipes in the book are easy to follow? I'm slightly baking challenged.


The first time I used it I thought there was no way it'd turn out right because it seemed too easy. I literally mixed ingredients together, let it sit and rise, formed the dough into loaves and let those rise, then baked and it was perfect. I made four good sized loaves and they were gone by the next night... not eaten all by me mind. I did use a mixer with a dough hook because I happen to have one, but I can see it being just as easy with a big bowl and a wooden spoon.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I make all of our bread.  I use my Kitchen Aid when I'm making 1-2 loaves and the Bosch when I want to make more.  When I get really busy, I'll make seven loaves at a time, let them cool, slice them with my electric knife, bag them and freeze them.  

I pretty much only make 100% whole wheat bread.  I have a wheat grinder and grind my own wheat.  There is nothing better than bread made with freshly ground wheat.  I use no white flour and it turns out great!  I do add wheat gluten to make it stay together better.  Unless I'm making a batch for me and then I'll use white flour - I'm allergic to whole wheat but not enriched flour - go figure.

It's very easy to make bread.  It saves soooo much money.  I refuse to buy the foamy, white bread so when we're in a pinch I'll buy bread, but it's the $7 a loaf 100% whole wheat with no preservatives, additives, etc.

And as far as your bread going bad, homemade bread isn't going to last as long because it has no preservatives.  That's a good thing!  If you slice your bread and then freeze half of it, you should be fine.  

I'll post my bread recipe when I have a minute - it's on another computer.  I know it in my head but I'll probably leave something out if I do by memory.  

You really don't need a bread maker.  The only added step with making it by hand is shaping the loaves.  Your Kitchen Aid will do the rest.  And then you don't have the weird shaped bread or the big hole in the bottom where the paddle rips out half of your loaf.  

Personally, I'd much rather have the Kitchen Aid than the bread maker.  It's much more versatile and who wants another appliance to store?  Okay, we all do - us kitchen appliance lovers.

I'll try to post the recipe tomorrow.  I use it for pizza, french bread, rolls, etc.  And it can be made with white flour or a mixture of white/wheat but I almost always make it with 100% whole wheat flour.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> You really don't need a bread maker. The only added step with making it by hand is shaping the loaves. Your Kitchen Aid will do the rest. And then you don't have the weird shaped bread or the big hole in the bottom where the paddle rips out half of your loaf.


That's what I hated most about the breadmaker we had, that hole in the bottom that went halfway through the loaf. Like I said, the bread was good but it really doesn't save you doing much of anything except having to be there for the different steps. Bread is like 5 minutes work and a few hours waiting. The bread machine just makes it so you can start a loaf and walk off instead of dealing with the one or two stages between mix and bake.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have had my Zojirushi bread maker for about 15 years and it has never failed me.  I have made many different recipes in it successfully.  The bread is wonderful.  I think my Zo' was worth the little extra money because of its longevity.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I LOVED my bread machine, the pre-packaged mixes were sooo conveinent when I wanted fresh bread with 30 secs of prep time.

Alas, it was too big for our smaller kitchen, so the wife condemned it to the garage, and I eventually sold it.

I don't recall the model, but look for a bread machine that is WIDE, rather than TALL. I've had both, and I think the taller column style machines made bread with a thicker crust and were harder to extract the loaf than the more "bread pan" style machines.

These days I keep sourdough starter and make it from scratch, and I sorely miss the ease of a bread machine.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> You can use regular wheat flour. Of course, you need to mix it with white flour to make bread. You can't use just wheat -- too dense.


So, if I have a white bread recipe I like (actually, I love it), do I substitute some of the white flour with an equal amount of regular wheat flour?

I'm looking forward to trying this!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

OK, fellow enablers, we have threads for tea, coffee makers, rice makers, KitchenAids, etc.  I couldn't find one for bread machines.  If there is one, if the moderators could merge this, I would appreciate it.
I have had a Panasonic bread maker for 15+ years and use it off and on.  I usually make bread over the holidays to give as gifts.  This year, I made one batch only since the knead cycle made horrible noises and smelled like burned rubber.  I didn't trust the machine.  So, with my Xmas money, I ordered a Westbend 41200.  Estimated delivery is January 2.  Does anyone else have a bread machine?  Does anyone have this one?  If so, do you like it?  
Do you have any good bread machine recipes?
I am interested since I will now have to justify my purchase.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

just mildly off topic: oh dear me, i smell the start of something real bad.... i think you are going to start a bread making trend!

personally, i don't own one and am looking into getting one myself too. just happened to think about it today. would you like to share why you buy yours?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I bought one a couple of years ago to make gluten free bread, but found out that any kind of bread is not good for me, so don't use it any longer.  I had had one before we moved here and absolutely loved, but don't remember the  brand, sorry.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a Zojirushi bread machine which works just great. I don't use it all the time but I use it enough to justify keeping handy. One of the things I like about it is that it has a rectangular pan so the loaf of bread looks more normal, although it does have the hole in the bottom (2, actually) which gives it away as being bread machine bread. LOL.

I have a great recipe for rye bread made with pickle juice which I'll post a little later when I track it down.

L


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a very old Panasonic, and I absolutely love it. I'm never sure which is better - the taste or the smell of bread baking!

Good luck with yours.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have one that I haven't used in the last year, but I used it a ton before that. I made bread occasionally, but I really liked it for preparing the dough for cinnamon rolls and things like that. Works great and takes most of the work out of it...except for rolling them out.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Tripp, I love to bake bread but most of it is shaped (braids) or freeform. I have recipes, but they are not set up for a bread machine, although I used to have one and had it make my dough for me.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

I used to have one. It made great pizza dough. I gave it away to help with weight/waist management. Fresh bread is so seductive!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I have a Zojirushi bread machine which works just great. I don't use it all the time but I use it enough to justify keeping handy. One of the things I like about it is that it has a rectangular pan so the loaf of bread looks more normal, although it does have the hole in the bottom (2, actually) which gives it away as being bread machine bread. LOL.
> 
> I have a great recipe for rye bread made with pickle juice which I'll post a little later when I track it down.
> 
> L


Thanks Leslie, the rye bread recipe would be great. I loved the Zojirushi, but couldn't justify it price wise. The Westbend has an oblong pan also. My Panasonic didn't and that is one reason I went with WB. I read where some people would remove the paddle(s) after the last knead cycle and they would only have small holes in the bottom of the bread. I may try that to see how well it works.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

anivyl said:


> just mildly off topic: oh dear me, i smell the start of something real bad.... i think you are going to start a bread making trend!
> 
> personally, i don't own one and am looking into getting one myself too. just happened to think about it today. would you like to share why you buy yours?


I wanted a new bread maker because even though we don't eat a lot of bread any more, I like to have control over the ingredients of our food. I thought that if I make it once or twice a week, we could eliminate the preservatives and the corn syrups that are in store bought breads. Also, I have found that when I give bread for a gift, many people really like it. 
Finally, I want to expand the recipes I make with it. These new bread makers have a lot of settings that I have never seen before and if I could make fresh pasta, pizza dough, etc, it might make the foods we eat taste better. At least that is my story and my justification.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tripp said:


> Thanks Leslie, the rye bread recipe would be great. I loved the Zojirushi, but couldn't justify it price wise. The Westbend has an oblong pan also. My Panasonic didn't and that is one reason I went with WB. I read where some people would remove the paddle(s) after the last knead cycle and they would only have small holes in the bottom of the bread. I may try that to see how well it works.


I actually bought my Zo off ebay (one of the few times I have made an ebay purchase) because I wanted the earlier generation machine which had better reviews than the newer one. This was a few years ago, so probably they are up to an even newer generation, but mine is going strong. I bought it to replace a very sturdy Mr. Breadman, which was working fine, but I was sick of the tall loaves and wanted rectangular ones. I gave my Mr. Breadman to a friend and it is still going strong--15 years and counting.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

As promised....

*Dilly Deli Rye* (1 1/2 lb loaf)

5/8 cup water
3/8 cup brine from dill pickles
1 egg
2 cups bread flour (I prefer King Arthur)
1 cup rye flour
1 tsp. salt
1 1/2 Tbsp. oil
2 Tbsp. sugar
1 1/2 tsp. dried dill or caraway seeds (I prefer the seeds)
2 tsp. yeast (I prefer SAF)

Place all ingredients in bread pan in the order specified by your manufacturer. Select light crust setting.

I save pickle juice from empty jars of pickles in the freezer, so I always have some on hand.

This is my best bread machine bread. I swear I have made hundreds of loaves of this recipe. It always gets gobbled up.

*Oatmeal Bread * (1 1/2 lb loaf)

1 cup old fashioned rolled oats (not steel cut)
1 3/8 cups buttermilk (if using buttermilk powder: 1 3/8 cup water and 5 Tbsp. buttermilk powder. No need to mix together. Just add the water with the wet ingredients and the powder with the dry)
3 Tbsp. honey
3 cups bread flour (I prefer King Arthur)
1 1/2 tsp. salt
2 Tbsp. butter or margarine (I use butter)
2 tsp. yeast (I prefer SAF)

Place ingredients in pan. Use light crust setting. Enjoy!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for being so quick Leslie.  I have a word doc on my computer that I am putting some of the Kindleboards members recipes on.  I have added these to it.  As soon as I get my bread machine, I will try them and let you know how I like them.  Thanks again.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd definitely recommend trying bread by hand. All the machine really does is mix the ingredients, let it sit, knead it, let it sit, then bake it. All the work is in being patient and letting the dough sit and rise. Then you can make really nice loaves with a bread pan or free form it and have that peasant bread look. And the best thing is... no holes from the mixing thingum being stuck into the bread plus you don't have a big ole bread machine sitting around. I've used some of the recipes in this book with fantastic results. I found it thanks to this board, and it's even available on the Kindle


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

the machine is fairly easy but the crust was not satisfying for me. my machine has an inadequate mix too, so not as automatic. I do have it and use it to make dough: 1 ready to shape rolls that I then cook, or 2 ready to make pizza dough. ready meaning in my cold house it keeps temp good for raise and it has its first rise done for when I am ready.
sylvia


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I'd definitely recommend trying bread by hand. All the machine really does is mix the ingredients, let it sit, knead it, let it sit, then bake it. All the work is in being patient and letting the dough sit and rise. Then you can make really nice loaves with a bread pan or free form it and have that peasant bread look. And the best thing is... no holes from the mixing thingum being stuck into the bread plus you don't have a big ole bread machine sitting around. I've used some of the recipes in this book with fantastic results. I found it thanks to this board, and it's even available on the Kindle


Thanks Scheherazade. I know that bread made by hand would be so much better, but quite honestly, if the machine is not used, I probably wouldn't do it.  So, this machine would be the compromise for me.  However, I may try letting the machine knead the bread and let it rise and bake the old fashioned way. Either way, I will be in control of the ingredients.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I was kinda the same way, but that book is pretty nifty.  Unfortunately the sample doesn't get you much past the foreword -_-


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I got this book for Christmas, it is like the Artisan Bread in 5 minutes a day book (I still prefer cookbooks in DTV):


I am anxious to try some of the pot style breads that don't require any shaping.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> I'd definitely recommend trying bread by hand. All the machine really does is mix the ingredients, let it sit, knead it, let it sit, then bake it. All the work is in being patient and letting the dough sit and rise. Then you can make really nice loaves with a bread pan or free form it and have that peasant bread look. And the best thing is... no holes from the mixing thingum being stuck into the bread plus you don't have a big ole bread machine sitting around. I've used some of the recipes in this book with fantastic results. I found it thanks to this board, and it's even available on the Kindle


I second making bread by hand. It really doesn't take that long, I enjoy kneading bread and it's a lot more versatile. The only advantage I found to the bread machine was that I could program it to have fresh bread when I woke up.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I have one, but its been used exactly 3 times.  NOt much use for it in the family.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Like some others, I am not a fan of bread machines. I remember responding to a similar thread a few months ago so rather than repeat what I wrote there, you can see what many of us thought about bread machines back then. Good luck!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15081.0.html


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey, I said the same thing back then too ><


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for remembering that we had the other bread machine thread. I just merged the two.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband likes to make bread. . .he lets the machine do the first kneading and rising and then forms the bread as the mood strikes.  Frequently rolls, sometimes french style, sometimes he puts it in a regular bread pan.  Sometimes it's pizza for dinner!  He'll also play games with the ingredients to get extra flavors or a different texture.

I agree that letting it make the whole loaf is not optimal. . . .at least, not with the machine we have which is at least 15 years old.  The loaf tastes fine, and waking up to the smell of baking bread is awesome. . . .but the loaves have an unusual configuration which really doesn't work well, for, say, sandwiches. . . .


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's a recipe for you, but you will have to fiddle a little with making it a bread machine recipe (Oh and it makes 4 loaves so cut it into 1/4 to make 1 loaf. I make it this way to give away at Christmas)
Banana Blast bread
1 pound unsalted butter
4 cups granulated sugar
8 large Fresh Eggs
12 bananas, ripe
1/2 cup milk
2 pounds nuts, chopped
4 pounds all-purpose flour
4 teaspoons salt
4 teaspoons baking soda
4 teaspoons baking powder

1. Preheat oven to 325 degrees F.
2. Butter four 5" × 9" loaf pans.
3. Cream sugar and butter in mixer.
4. Add eggs, one at a time, mixing after each addition.
5. in a medium bowl, mash bananas with milk and nuts.
6. in another bowl, blend flour, salt, baking soda and baking powder.
7. Add bananas to mixer and blend. Sprinkle in flour mixture and mix blend until just combined.
8. Divide evenly among four loaf pans.
9. Bake 1 hour.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Leslie, I tried your rye bread recipe and it is great.  I will try your oatmeal bread later.  And BTackitt, I plan on trying your banana bread.  My new breadmaker has a function for this.  For anyone that is interested, here i my whole wheat bread.  I works really well in the bread maker and this is what I give as gifts.  Everyone loves it.  Hope those who try it do, too.


Whole Wheat Bread

7/8 C. water
1 C. white bread flour
1 C. whole wheat flour
1 C. 7 grain cereal (or oatmeal)
½ tsp salt
1 Tbls dry milk
1 Tbls sugar
1 Tbls cooking oil
2 Tbls molasses (or honey)
1 tsp dry yeast

This makes a one pound loaf.  It doubles well for those that have a breadmaker with a 2 pound loaf capacity.


----------

